# General > Application Testing >  Application Feedback

## astroroxy

If some one could give me feedback on my application I would be very greatful. The program is for when you get a new computer or for updating programs, what the program does is install the basic programs that every computer should have (flash java adobe reader etc). Any and all feed back would be welcome. The things I was thinking about to add down the line is more programs, slient installs, offline version.

[Link Removed]

----------


## Hack

If you want us to test something for you then zip up the source code and attach it.

No one is going to blindly install something from an unknown, and we wouldn't let them anyway.

----------


## astroroxy

Wow a 500kb upload limit,could not upload :EEK!: 
link
[Link Removed]

----------


## gep13

astroroxy,

There is no requirement to include the bin and obj folders for your application, you only need the source files.

Please correct and report a link.

Gary

----------


## astroroxy

Ok I see now sorry I am such a noob

----------

